# Belt Question for model 924050



## Morty (Sep 14, 2014)

Hello Everyone!

I recent discovered Ariens Snowblowers while I was looking at used machines and decided that an Ariens is what I wanted. So I bought and Ariens 924050 this past weekend. The gentlemen said he used this machine all last winter and all it needed were a couple new belts. I have removed the auger belts, one I can see an Ariens # of 072066 but the second belt is pretty chewed up. I suspect it is from the idler. If you look at the picture of the idler on the bottom right it looks like someone tried to solder it.
I'm thinking of trying to replace the idler since I have everything apart.
So my questions are:
- what is the part# of the second belt I need?
- how difficult is it to change the idler

My Ariens is model 924050, serial 128729

Thanks in advance for your comments and help.

I look forward to being part of the discussion in the forums.

Morty

Toronto, ON Canada


----------



## Shryp (Jan 1, 2011)

The idler is easy to change, Just remove that bolt going through the center and match it up with a similar size.

Here are some links for your manuals:

Owners: http://apache.ariens.com/manuals/024532.pdf

Parts: http://apache.ariens.com/manuals/PM-24-89.pdf

Service: http://apache.ariens.com/manuals/000123A.pdf

72066 (3/8" x 34") looks like the correct number for the drive wheels and 72086 (seeing 1/2" x 40", 1/2" x 39" and 1/2" x 39.4") looks like the belt for the auger. (Ariens part numbers sometimes have the 0 before and sometimes not.)


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

could use a lick of paint to. ALOHA to the forms..


----------



## Morty (Sep 14, 2014)

Hi All

So I order the belts and they came in today. Think I have a problem with the auger drive belt. It is the correct belt according to the part # 72086. However it is bigger than the belt that was there. Look at the pictures to see how much larger the new belt is. The belt that was there was so chewed up you couldn't make out any numbers on it.
I did find the model # of the blower attachment (824006). Unfortunately the serial # was ripped off.
Any thoughts?

Thanks
Morty


----------



## Jackmels (Feb 18, 2013)

The Auger Belt that was on there may have been a Generic Belt. There are adjustments to make the belt fit.


----------



## Shryp (Jan 1, 2011)

That definitely looks too big. Looks like you will need a smaller size. It might require some guess work until you find one that fits. You could try getting a large piece of rope and wrapping it around the pulleys and then measuring it or you could measure from the center of the engine shaft to the center of the bottom pulley, double that number then add half of the diameter of both pulleys to it. Also make sure to leave enough slack for the belt to be disengaged.


----------

